

Show HN: Add webtoim1@gmail.com to your Google Talk and ask a question - combiclickwise

here is the full menu of options<p>WebtoIM Menu<p>1. Answer questions from other WebtoIM users. Type R for more details<p>2. Type News &#60;country/city&#62; for Live News
Example: News London<p>3. Type Cricket for Live Cricket scores<p>4. Type Football for Live Football scores<p>5. Type mail &#60;recipient's email&#62; &#60;email text&#62; to send a quick Email<p>6. Type google &#60;search keywords&#62; to search Google<p>Other than the above you can ask any question for direct answers.<p>Example: How old is Obama?<p>or<p>What is the distance between Paris and New York?
======
JCB_K
Funny, Google just launched Google Guru.

<http://www.businessinsider.com/google-talk-guru-2011-3>

~~~
combiclickwise
yes. I realised and hurried the submission here. I dare say, Google Guru
cannot yet do some of the things that WebtoIM can

